# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si gatuet kompekaja?

## s0ni

Neqofse mbani mend apo keni ndonje recite ju lutem te shkruani.
Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Pjesa e "pandispanjes" gatuhet si pengjiri me arra pastaj terhollen disa pete te holla i shtrohen siper. Piqet perseri si pengjiri dhe ne fund mbytet  :ngerdheshje:  ne shurup. _(nuk e di nese pengjirin e quani pengjir andej nga je ti )_

Shkriftesia e pandispanjes, sasia e arrave dhe hedhja ne kohe e shurupit eshte cfare ja shton vlerat kesaj embelsire. (per mua te pakten)

Pershendetje

----------


## Sarah

Hi une po jap nje version pak me te gjate e me te pershtjelluar ne se T. Fjorit si njel hatri e na e shun shkrimin.....lol

Kompekaj:

Per 25 copa :

3 filxhane caji me miell
1 filxhan me sheqer
2-3 luge gjelle me gjalpe
1 filxhan caji me arra
7 kokrra veze
1 luge gjelle me kakao

Per shurupin duhen:

3 gota uji sheqer dhe 2,5 gota me uje

Pergatitja:

Kompekaj eshte pandispanje e perzier me kakao dhe arra, e pjekur ne tave , e shtruar me 5-6 peta byreku poshte e larte.Nga sasia e miellit hiqet gjysma dhe zihet brumi si per byrek, ndahet ne dy pjese; secila pjese hapet pete me trashesi 4-5 mm. Siperfaqja e tyre lyhet me gjalpe dhe mbeshtillet ne forme roleje. Lihet 10-15 min qe brumi te fitoje elasticitet. Cdo role ndahet ne dy pjese dhe nga cdo pjese hapen pete pak me te medha se madhesija e tepsise. Tepsia lyhet me gjalpe shtrohen mbi te dy pete te sperkatura me gjalpe, mbi te cilen hidhet mbushja nga   brumi  pandispanjes, i perzier me arra e kakao. Mbeshtillen enet e petave mbi mbushjen dhe shtohen 2 peta te siperme edhe keto te sperkatura mire me gjalpe.Siperfaqja lyhet me te verdhat e vezeve e eshte gati per pjekje.

Per sa i perket mbushjes ajo pergatitet ne kete menyre:

Vezet rrihen me sheqer, deri sa te krijohet nje mase e fryre e qendrueshme. Hedhet pak nga mielli e perzier me arra te grira dhe kakao, perzihen me kujdes qe brumi te mos bjere .

Kompekaj i pjekur pritet ne copa , ne masen e deshiruar, lihet te ftohet e mbas ne te hidhet shurupi i nxehte.

Ishalla te del i mire goce e na co nje cope me UPS se po me shko goja long mu qi tashi.

Bye

----------


## s0ni

sarah dhe fiori faleminderit shume qe u pergjigjet..
Fiori "pengjiri" se kam degjuar ndonjehere lol
Aman Sarah se na doli kulac fare...si buke me sheqer  :kryqezohen:  s'ka gje se bakllavaja do jete shummmmee me e shijshme dhe me e mire. 
 Gezuar Vitin e Ri

----------


## Leo3

Eliona i have the answer of any questions regarding food.

GIVE YOUR MUM A CALL AND SHE WILL TELL YOU. I think SaraH is trying to kill you.

Bye Bye

----------

